# Goblin mini or billow nano or subtank



## dwayne19420 (31/10/15)

Hi all vape vets I'm in need of a new tank ... I managed to break a a virtually indestructible tank yesterday dropped my ego one mega and fractured the glass.
I managed to repair it for now, how long it lasts who knows.
I would like to get a new tank before it gives up.
I like the goblin mini but I have been told it's hard to build so above are my choices. I'm not sure which one to get.... my heart is still set on the goblin.? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom. F (31/10/15)

I'm not sure if I could go back to bottom filling through a screw as is the case with the goblin mini. The tank looks great and I love how low profile it is. It seems to perform well too. However as a daily driver I think I would get frustrated with the screw filling especially given how small the tanks capacity is. As far as I know our can top fill the billow nano. If it performs anything like the full size billow that would be my choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (31/10/15)

Hi Dwayne

The Goblin mini has a small build deck which can be difficult to build on in the beginning, but you will become accustomed to it rather quickly. It also comes with an adapter that enables you to use it in single coil mode. If your looking for a tank that is easy and quick to build on I'd say go with the subtank mini it also uses commercial coils so you won't be restricted to only rebuilding. I don't have any experience with the Billow so can't say anything about it. If your after flavour and vapour your best bet out of your options above would be the Goblin mini imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (31/10/15)

I found building on the Goblin Mini quite easy actually, there some very good tips on this forum and on Youtube. The problem with the filling is real but you get used to it, my fear is losing the screws...i lost one already. The Kanger subtank minis are great but the flavour is muted when comparing it with the Goblin. I have no experience with the Billow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frostbite (31/10/15)

I'm a huge fan of the Goblin Mini these days, if you slap some dual twisted 26g in there it vapes like a boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/10/15)

Agreed, I use 26/32 UD Kanthal A1 Clapton wire, the pre-made stuff. Works like a dream for me.


----------



## Frostbite (31/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (31/10/15)

My pride and joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (31/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> My pride and joy


What temp you run? Ohms?


----------



## Frostbite (31/10/15)

0.14Ohm build. 10 Wraps Nichrome at the moment (Dual) On the hex ohm about 5v. (+-40w)

but Normally a 2.5ID 4 wrap twisted (dual)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Hey @Frostbite and @Pixstar (and whoever else might be able to help). I was lent one of these to try out by @Rob Fisher , and it seems like a really cool tank! However, at some point during my first run with it last night is started leaking, and I mean a full tank emptied out through the bottom of this thing. I couldn't see where, it seemed to fast to be anything to do with the full screw which was firmly in place. Do you guys have any advice on what I might have done wrong? Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Hi @Stosta . Are you referring to the Silverplay Nano? If so, the only time I've had a leak as you mentioned is when I wicked too little. Too much and you get dry hits. The wick must be about half way down the juice channels. Also helps to raise your coils, more or less in line with the top of the posts. If you're referring to the Goblin Mini, I have never had a leak (only the usual ''sweating'' at the bottom due to the condensation of bottom airflow. I use mine with no o-ring on the fill screws and I have never had any leaks. Same for the Silverplay Nano. I find with the Goblin Mini that even with a very short wick, (in line or just below the top of juice channel) I still get no leaks and it performs best. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Also, for both tanks, trimming the ends of the wicks into a v-shape works great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (12/4/16)

Hey, might have been the wicking. It takes a couple attempts to get this guy running smoothly.Be sure to have the end of the cotton cover the juice holes, not too tight just prime the wick and guide them in the juice channel then screw the chimney on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @Stosta . Are you referring to the Silverplay Nano? If so, the only time I've had a leak as you mentioned is when I wicked too little. Too much and you get dry hits. The wick must be about half way down the juice channels. Also helps to raise your coils, more or less in line with the top of the posts. If you're referring to the Goblin Mini, I have never had a leak (only the usual ''sweating'' at the bottom due to the condensation of bottom airflow. I use mine with no o-ring on the fill screws and I have never had any leaks. Same for the Silverplay Nano. I find with the Goblin Mini that even with a very short wick, (in line or just below the top of juice channel) I still get no leaks and it performs best. Hope this helps.


Sorry, in my haste I didn't realise that this thread was about more than just the Goblin (which I was refering to). I wicked it quite long, with the wicks running about a third into the channels, and it went great for about 10 minutes. I put it down to build on a dripper, looked up about 15 minutes later and the tank had emptied itself all over the mod. I opened it up, moved the wicks around (in my head knowing that I was changing bugger all), re-assembled and it worked perfectly. It was really weird, apart from the Cthulu I have never had a tank empty like that on me.


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

I also wet the wick, place, trim, place until it sits where I want it on the juice channels before placing the chimney/barrel on.


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Sorry, in my haste I didn't realise that this thread was about more than just the Goblin (which I was refering to). I wicked it quite long, with the wicks running about a third into the channels, and it went great for about 10 minutes. I put it down to build on a dripper, looked up about 15 minutes later and the tank had emptied itself all over the mod. I opened it up, moved the wicks around (in my head knowing that I was changing bugger all), re-assembled and it worked perfectly. It was really weird, apart from the Cthulu I have never had a tank empty like that on me.


That's really strange! Never had that on my GM's...let us know how it goes.


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> That's really strange! Never had that on my GM's...let us know how it goes.


Thanks, apart from that this is a really nice little tank! I don't think Uncle Rob is going to see it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks, apart from that this is a really nice little tank! I don't think Uncle Rob is going to see it again.


It is a great little tank, you even get used to the bottom fill, painless when you use a bottle with a sharp tip like a unicorn bottle...but I'm biased towards smaller tanks lol.


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> It is a great little tank, you even get used to the bottom fill, painless when you use a bottle with a sharp tip like a unicorn bottle...but I'm biased towards smaller tanks lol.


Yeah I am too, I don't like having this obscene monument on top of my mods! The juice fill is a bit stupid, I opened it, watched the screw fly across the room (then suddenly remembered all the threads of "Help, I need a Goblin Screw"), but even using one of the glass drippers it all just went right on in there. Figure if I use it for a more ADV Build like my Subtank it would be a lot more practical than the Chaser Build I put on the Crius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

